# Game 2: Dallas Mavericks @ Utah Jazz



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@









*The Particulars*
Date: Wednesday Nov 2, 2005
Time: 9:00 EST, (7:00 local time)
Place: Delta Center
TV: KJZZ / UPN21 NBALP

*Projected Lineups*










































































Jazz Forum Game Thread


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

wtf man. we go small against a front line of collins, ak 47 and okur and got mauled on the boards and got the sheeit swatted out our shots. avery might be in over his head man. He has only coached about 2 good quarters of bball so far.

good win for the jazz. deron looked great. he took over in the fourth as did okur. dirk played like trash. but it's the 2nd night of a back to back double ot game so I don't know

mavs got the spurs in town on sat. should be a dope game


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

gg  ya that game the night before really wore the mavs out, but its a win and i will take it


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't buy the whole it was the back end of a back to back deal.

The Mavericks looked terrible both games. Phoenix just happens to not be a very good team and so when Dirk and Terry hit some shots we could beat them.

But the defense that we saw improving over the course of the preseason is nowhere to be found. And apparently when it left it took the team's offensive abilities with it. Why is Dirk getting no shots until half the first quarter is over? Are you kidding me? We don't have even *half* the number of assists per game we should be getting. Our 37 year old 3rd string point guard has been twice the play maker that either of the two guys in front of him have been. Everything is one on one. Doesn't matter who has the ball in their hands on offense is always one guy farting around while 4 guys stand there like idiots and watch. It's like watching 5 Stackhouses on the court at a time all the time.

I've been a big Avery supporter, but he needs to get his head out of his butt. This is ridiculous. There's no excuse for a team with the kind of tools we have to play no D and no O.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I don't buy the whole it was the back end of a back to back deal.
> 
> The Mavericks looked terrible both games. Phoenix just happens to not be a very good team and so when Dirk and Terry hit some shots we could beat them.
> 
> ...



yea we really cannot score no more. our offense looks like an and 1 street game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree there is no excuse to be losing to the Jazz. The Offense and Defense was not there. The Mavs are already trying to disappoint me at the beginning of the season.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

they had some lucky shot drops shot in the strecthn espicailly Williams buzzer beater and okurs desperation 3


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The defense wasn't really a problem. The Jazz weren't getting wasy shots, they were just hitting some difficult shots, not even counting the two hail mary three pointers. Offensively is where Dallas stunk. No ball movement, no energy, no aggression.


----------



## damav (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think the mavericks looked terrible both games. If you look at the phoenix game, they really only played really bad the second quarter. But if you look at the last 18 minutes of the game they played really well both offensively and defensively. They did okay against Utah for a while, but I do think fatigue was a factor.

I imagine if you researched the records of teams coming off a double-overtime game in the second game of the season against someone who is playing their first game of the year it is not pretty. Not to sound like Norm Hitzges of course.

I don't like to make excuses, but to deny that circumastances did not have a role is to deny reality.

If you look what happened at the end of the Jazz game, the Mavs didn't hit any shots in the last 7 minutes of the game. That is why they lost. I think a lot of weight could be placed on being a bit fatigued at that point. I think Utah stepped up, because they blocked shots left and right.. but the fatigue contributed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

damav said:


> I don't think the mavericks looked terrible both games. If you look at the phoenix game, they really only played really bad the second quarter. But if you look at the last 18 minutes of the game they played really well both offensively and defensively. They did okay against Utah for a while, but I do think fatigue was a factor.
> 
> I imagine if you researched the records of teams coming off a double-overtime game in the second game of the season against someone who is playing their first game of the year it is not pretty. Not to sound like Norm Hitzges of course.
> 
> ...




Good post. I pretty much agree on all points, except I'd give the Jazz a little more credit. They played well defensively and made the plays they had to whether or not the Mavs were fatigued.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

damav said:


> but the fatigue contributed.


Ok, I will grant you that fatigue can be a contributing problem. But I really don't think it's that great of a reason because (1) it was only the second game of the season...it's not like they had been grinding 35-40 minutes per night for 2 months, and (2) because we have a bench that should be more than capable of working an extra few minutes so that our starters can put in a few less and stay fresh.

But anyway, I'll sit back and wait to see what happens over the course of the next few games, but this offensive glut has got to be fixed. There just is no excuse for it, to be honest. Even without Stackhouse (some would say "especially" without Stackhouse) there's no reason this team can't put up 100+ points in regulation on 20+ assists. Something must be done, and as a former point guard Avery really ought to be able to figure it out I would hope.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

damav said:


> I don't think the mavericks looked terrible both games. If you look at the phoenix game, they really only played really bad the second quarter. But if you look at the last 18 minutes of the game they played really well both offensively and defensively. They did okay against Utah for a while, but I do think fatigue was a factor.
> 
> I imagine if you researched the records of teams coming off a double-overtime game in the second game of the season against someone who is playing their first game of the year it is not pretty. Not to sound like Norm Hitzges of course.
> 
> ...



dude the mavs have 26 dimes in two games. that's aproblem. one of those games was almost another 12 mins and all we have is 26 dimes. that means no ball movement. without ball movement, picks, dive cuts, etc etc the offense won't flow. thathas nothing to do with being tired. that has something to do with the team focusing on d so much that hte offensive scheme sucks. it was like that in the preseason too


----------

